# Adding a turbo to a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4Cyl



## chaplinio (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
First off this is my first message and would love to thank the ppl who make this forum possible.
I recently bought my first Jetta 2003 and realized it only has 115hp because it has a 4cyld. 2.0L engine. No turbine.
I am looking at the Jetta 2006 which comes with a similar engine but including a turbo and its a 200hp machine







.
Can anyone give me some advice about how I can go about adding a turbo to my 2003 Jetta?
Thanks, OS


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Adding a turbo to a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4Cyl (chaplinio)*

First off, the 06 is an FSI 2.0T. Completely redesigned, re-engineered motor. There are not many turbo kits available for your motor but there are a few. Most involve a little custom work. If i were you, I would look at Neuspeed's Supercharger. Its got a great kick for the price and you have greater reliability than a turbo along with a much more linear torque curve. 
Welcome to the club. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

just trade it in for the 1.8t =]
not worth time and money turbo-ing the 2 liter.

but do check out EIPtuning.com. they have some turbo kits if u really wannt to go that route.
^or wat he said. ns charger.


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

i think its funny how half the 2.0 ppl post this type of thread and say they will turbo their car and in the end never do. just somthing i've noticed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
o and welcome











_Modified by 02vw1.8turbo at 11:06 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## Mtetkosk (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (02vw1.8turbo)*

the 2.0 engine in your car and the 2.0 engine in the 06 are two completely different engines...the only thing similar is that they are both 2.0l...a turbo kit for your car is costly and will see a decent gain in hp. keep in mind that your 2.0l is only 8 valves and does not flow very well at all compared to the 1.8 20v turbos. in the end its all up to you, but remember you gotta pay to play


----------



## chaplinio (Jan 9, 2006)

02vw1.8turbo -- of course... thing freaking costs $3000+ for 200hp ... freaking a.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (chaplinio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaplinio* »_02vw1.8turbo -- of course... thing freaking costs $3000+ for 200hp ... freaking a.

English?


----------



## Betont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Adding a turbo to a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4Cyl (chaplinio)*

Go with the charger as stated, much less hassle and bettter reliability


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Adding a turbo to a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4Cyl (Luvmy8V)*

Not true...If you do your homework and are patient enough to wait for deals you can build a reliable turbo setup for not too much more then it costs to supercharge your 2.0. Search around here and read up on stuff people have done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Adding a turbo to a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4Cyl (chaplinio)*

Just trade it for a 1.8T, or read the thead in the forced induction forum titled "rod through the block" to see what you have to look forward to.


----------



## dcEuro (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Adding a turbo to a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4Cyl (all-starr-me)*

i was facing the same dilema a couple months ago, but i finaly made up my mind to go with the ns charger, but with a few add ons. it will be intercooled(which should be here mid next week), im lowering the compression with a thicker head gasket, changing the cam to a tt 260*, a 2.6" pulley for daily driving and a 2.4" or 2.2" pulley for track days. the later will be decided when i figure out how fast i want to blow her up







. either way, it is up to you at the end of the day. you have to way the pros and cons. if you want bolt on reliable hourse power, go with the charger. if you want to spend more and obviously have more power, then go turbo. good luck.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

i emailed eip turbo's and they sad that the 2003 ecu 2L does not respond well to turbos.
you're better off just keeping it stock or trading up to a 1.8t. im going through this dilemma now. i would like more hp, but my car was and is in mint condition and is a really good car for the price. so i'll just end up keeping it- with a few add ons- 17's, suspension, exhaust...


----------

